# Pressure build up blow out with Barista Express



## airvine115 (Aug 14, 2020)

Hi guys, I bought a refurbished barista express a couple of months ago. Everything was going great - but just this morning when I tried to make an espresso, when the pressure hit close to max it exploded water and coffee! It seems to come out of the portafilter docking area and the joint space above it. Anyone have any experience with this?

I took a video of the machine on a cleaning cycle to show what happens when the pressure builds.

Thanks

View attachment VID_20200814_100103.mp4


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

Not from XSitems on eBay I hope!

I'm guessing the basket is blocked? 
And the solenoid which should be opening to allow the backflush isn't working.

Oh and maybe the gasket is naffed in the group. 
If it was only this you'd get some leakage but not what just happened I would have thought.


----------



## airvine115 (Aug 14, 2020)

Haha, yes from XSitems! I wasn't aware they had a reputation?!

You were right, it was a basket problem. I discovered the white rubber seal was flipping down every time I used my recently purchased naked portafilter - causing the blow out. When I reset it and used the group head that came with the machine - I haven't encountered any problems. Just a faulty portafilter I believe - serves me right for buying it on Banggood!

Cheers


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

airvine115 said:


> Haha, yes from XSitems! I wasn't aware they had a reputation?!
> 
> You were right, it was a basket problem. I discovered the white rubber seal was flipping down every time I used my recently purchased naked portafilter - causing the blow out. When I reset it and used the group head that came with the machine - I haven't encountered any problems. Just a faulty portafilter I believe - serves me right for buying it on Banggood!
> 
> Cheers


 Yes their reputation is terrible. They sell on heavily used, poorly maintained 2nd hand machines as 'refurbished'


----------

